# My Webcomic launches in 2 weeks



## teacupdolly (Aug 13, 2017)

And I'm a mix of nerves and excited aha. I've been working on the story for 4+ years and it's had a couple false starts. But I'm too stubborn to give up sooo I went to writing hell and fixed it up. I know not everyone will care for it but I'm still anxious with the re-launch approaching soon. I hope it's okay to post about it here.

If you are curious...





*Ark *is a fantasy and sci-fi story about proving gods wrong. What happens when your destiny, as ordained by the gods, is leading you to destroy them? Thal must learn what it means to subvert fate in order to reunite with his mother.

Website: arkcomic.com: Ark

Either way, I'll be linking the proper website and such once September rolls around.

Thanks for looking!




​


----------



## pupsicle-c (Aug 19, 2018)

Wow, it looks super gorgeous!


----------



## teacupdolly (Aug 25, 2018)

oh gosh I forgot I even made this thread!



pupsicle-c said:


> Wow, it looks super gorgeous!


Thank you!
The comic is currently on hiatus as I rebuild the buffer [i suffered a nasty health issue last year that paused work and such] and post the new pages exclusively to patreon. But the first 12 pages can be found via webtoons until then! 
arkcomic.com: Ark


----------



## Dancy (Aug 26, 2018)

teacupdolly said:


> Thank you!
> The comic is currently on hiatus as I rebuild the buffer [i suffered a nasty health issue last year that paused work and such] and post the new pages exclusively to patreon. But the first 12 pages can be found via webtoons until then!


_i'm sorry about the sickness, but i'm happy you're healthy again!_
_i can't wait for the webcomic to drop._
_it looks gorgeous._​


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 26, 2018)

This looks amazing.


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Aug 26, 2018)

That looks really good. I really like the art style. Well done.


----------



## zenmaldita (Aug 28, 2018)

are you joining webtoons' contest by any chance?


----------



## Pogo (Aug 29, 2018)

Ayyyy looks good. And good luck.


----------



## teacupdolly (Sep 10, 2018)

ah GOSH there are far more replies then I expected!

@Dancy :
Thank you! I still have health slip ups but I'm far better then I was last year. I'm excited to get things going again publicly in November. I'm HOPING it'll be worth the long wait! I've done a lot of concept work outside of pages and a chunk can be found in this tweet thread if curious!

@Infrarednexus @SirGavintheFurred @Pogo :
Thank you all!!

@zenmaldita
I will not be! I already had the pages posted prior to the start of on the contest and I do not have time to meet the requirements they wanted.


----------



## Dancy (Sep 10, 2018)

teacupdolly said:


> Thank you! I still have health slip ups but I'm far better then I was last year. I'm excited to get things going again publicly in November. I'm HOPING it'll be worth the long wait! I've done a lot of concept work outside of pages and a chunk can be found in this tweet thread if curious!


_i'm glad you're on the mend!
and omg!
the art it that tweet is so much goodness!_​


----------



## Dancy (Nov 14, 2018)

_just needed to say i really like what i've read so far!_​


----------



## teacupdolly (Nov 15, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _just needed to say i really like what i've read so far!_​



oh gosh thank you!! [I seemed to have missed the message before too so thank you for that too!] 

I'm officially releasing weekly again so that's exciting for me! <3 Hoping things go well!


----------



## Dancy (Nov 16, 2018)

teacupdolly said:


> oh gosh thank you!! [I seemed to have missed the message before too so thank you for that too!]
> 
> I'm officially releasing weekly again so that's exciting for me! <3 Hoping things go well!


_i expect a long run from this comic!
i'd like to see where it goes!_​


----------



## RearmedDreamer (Nov 17, 2018)

Loving your style and story thus far. The art is gorgeous. Can't wait to read more.


----------



## teacupdolly (Nov 22, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _i expect a long run from this comic!
> i'd like to see where it goes!_​



Gosh, thanks! I really will do my best! I have a lot planned i will say that



RearmedDreamer said:


> Loving your style and story thus far. The art is gorgeous. Can't wait to read more.



Thank you very much!


----------



## PPPerson (Nov 30, 2018)

This looks so good! I was trying to find more webcomics, Im glad this one just started! It'd be nice to watch something grow.


----------



## teacupdolly (Jan 25, 2019)

PPPerson said:


> This looks so good! I was trying to find more webcomics, Im glad this one just started! It'd be nice to watch something grow.



Thank you! Sorry, the forums never let me log in...


----------



## teacupdolly (Aug 21, 2019)

Just reviving this thread to state that the comic has reached page 45 and is still steadily going.


----------



## ryuukei8569 (Aug 21, 2019)

Ugh, im currently struggling to find proofreaders willing to look at my story drafts, its put me in a bit of a bind for my own webcomic projects.

That and i am still focusing on finishing very long lead items first, such as 3D assets.


----------

